
Radiation levels at Fukushima Daiichi are not rising - dbosch
http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-fukushima-daiichi-are-not-rising/
======
frik
What's really weird, because of Tepco bureaucracy and diplomatic reasons the
world watched more than 24 hours live and so the catastrophe happening in slow
motion. It would have been very easy to fly in backup generators from anywhere
(even US ships in Japan) and avoid this shit.

And now they are still leak a lot to the Pacific Ocean, without doing much. Is
it still because of diplomatic reasons? Why don't they use liquidators and
heavy machinery to cut off and dry the ocean area near the former plant and
fill it with concrete and steel, and cool off the shit, and cover all related
buildings with concrete and steel. The Pacific Ocean is already contaminated,
and howblong do they want to wait. There is a need to help Japan, in contrary
to the former country tht's now called Russia that could barely handle
Chernobyl (they couldn't, the country broke apart 4 years later), Japan os
finacically ruined and just covers up and and isn't able to fix it - so in the
interest of other world citizens they need seriouly international help.

------
runlevel1
530 Sv/hr seems like a surprisingly high amount of radiation.

For reference, 300 Sv/hr was coming from the immediate vicinity of the
Chernobyl reactor when the firefighters arrived. [^1]

[1]:
[http://handle.dtic.mil/100.2/ADA335076](http://handle.dtic.mil/100.2/ADA335076)

~~~
dbosch
Yes. It is. But Safecast highlights the fact that we don't know if it's
rising. Cause Tepco just measured something that has never been measured
before.

------
guscost
Wow, what a great project. Thanks to whoever put this together!

~~~
dbosch
Yes. It really is a great project. If you want to participate in any way,
please feel free to contact them. They are always looking for people to help.

~~~
guscost
Sounds good!

------
nitrogen
Has anyone tried correcting the segments of the panoramas for vignetting to
get a better stitched image?

~~~
dbosch
No that I'm aware of. Can you try?

~~~
nitrogen
I'll give it a shot if I have time. I just didn't want to duplicate effort.

------
rkwasny
Reading news this days is becoming crazy:

1) Something happened

2) You google for it, confirmation

3) Then you google for something opposite

4) You find another 20 news sources confirming the opposite

I would really welcome the source (TEPCO in this case) to be open and publish
just raw numbers.

If they are brave like gitlab a live stream would also be nice.

------
waywardyouth
Not quite mincing words and technically true, I guess, but what _is_ true
isn't any less troubling.

------
helthanatos
Do you guys have anything about climate change

